# Ouvrir Lecteur CD power mac..



## macboy (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai séché à cette question
quelqu'un peut m'aider????? c'est un G5

j'avoue je n'ai que des manges disques ...
mais de quelle nature sont ces lecteurs de CD???? 

cordialement
macboy


----------



## archi (5 Juin 2005)

Touche éjection sur le clavier (la dernière dans le coin supérieur+droite du clavier...) :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Merci... en fait c'est moi qui avait posé la question à MacBoy !

Je revendique mon ignorance, l'affiche clairement et l'assume pleinement !!


----------



## macboy (5 Juin 2005)

j'avais pensé à la touche du clavier... mais BenZine n'étant pas devant  il ne pouvait pas vérifier

question à 10 ¤, on fait comment quand on a clavier PC et un power mac pour ouvrir le lecteur de CD??


----------



## archi (5 Juin 2005)

icône dans la barre des menus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> question à 10 ¤, on fait comment quand on a clavier PC et un power mac pour ouvrir le lecteur de CD??



Applications>Utilitaires>Gestionnaire de disques


----------



## macboy (5 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Applications>Utilitaires>Gestionnaire de disques


 je ne savais pas que les mac s'étaient aussi compliqués 

allez merci les gars...


----------

